# Berghoff Knives



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi,

I'm currently looking for a decent and not too expensive set of knives to use, and I found these to be affordable. Anyone ever use them before and know how well they work?

Thanks.


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

I've never heard of them. But, that means nothing. Where did you see them? Website? What price range? Maybe you don't need a set, but just a few good knives.
Forschner is a brand used by many restuarants. Good quality but not expensive. Of course, there are many fine, very high quality knives from Japan, Germany, etc. But, they are much more expensive. Some people say they only need two knives- a chef's knive 8 to 10 inches and a paring knife. Some would add a bread knife, etc.
Another important question- How are you going to maintain and sharpen them?
Give us more info and I I'm sure you will get some good advice.

MIke


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have some Forschner and Dexter Russell kitchen knives. They're inexpensive and work quite well. I'd give the Forschner the nod for better quality. 

I also have Wusthof, Henkels and such knives too. I actually like my Forschners more. 

There is a good amount personal preference in these judgements that doesn't carry across to everyone equally. Talk to your friends, see what they have AND IF THEY"LL LET YOU USE THEIR KNIVES during a visit. Trying them out first will help you decide what's good for you.

Phil


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

THanks for the replies guys.

I've tried out a few in my kitchen, and the ones I liked the most were the forschener and the henckels. It ended up being a toss up between the two but I ended up getting the latter because there was a sale for them at a store by my house. 


As for sharpening I was planning on just using the sharpening stone as needed, and honing as needed as well.


----------

